# GTO suspension



## raysadude (Feb 1, 2009)

People have been telling me that GTO's weak links is the suspension, i'm in the market for one, can you guys point out which parts i should be aware of when buying one with 30k+ miles on the clock

Here's one that i heard that need to be changed 
1.front radius rod bushings
2.rear springs sagging

what else would be on that list. i'm taking my time to find the one i like best



Ray


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Based on internet searches it seems Pedders is a solid performing option.

'Mike


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Check with Andy at Kollar Racing. He has Lovell parts that are very
good for the money. 
All the rubber bushings need replacing, front struts, mounts and springs, rear shock and springs, sway bars and links, rear end insert or Harrop cover and
mount, and a stiffer trans mount (can do the Window Weld mod).
A lot of the problems occur from the the 7+ years, not just the mileage.

Larry


----------



## fittrjoe (Nov 5, 2012)

+1 On the age not just mileage ... I just purchased an 06 with 2000 miles on her and the rear springs are collapsed, so the car is sitting 1" to low with bad torque transfer to boot because of inferior OEM spring,shocks and bushings and DIFF insert. I just contacted Andy at Kollar Racing ... Im gonna do the rear first with better quality Lovell parts. Read all about it in the Sticky


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Front radius rod bushings, rear springs, and front strut mounts should cover the problem areas. Everything else is done to improve performance and handling. I've never heard of a diff mount failing so the diff insert isn't actually needed, it's a matter of taste. It's easy to go overboard on bushings and potentially ruin ride quality. Fix the problems first before committing to anything else.


----------



## raysadude (Feb 1, 2009)

how do you tell when any of them is bad? I probably can tell saggy springs, but the radius rod bushings and front struts, how you guys check if they're bad?


----------



## raysadude (Feb 1, 2009)

i dont want to ruin ride quality because that's the sole reason i'm selling the camaro to move on to gto


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Sagging springs should be pretty obvious. If you can't get two fingers between the rear tires and the top of the fender on stock springs, they are sagging. I can almost guarantee that the strut mounts have collapsed. You can take a look at your front radius rod bushings and inspect for leaks.

You can also check the struts/shocks for leaks if you can get the car on a lift or at least on jackstands.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

"I've never heard of a diff mount failing so the diff insert isn't actually needed, it's a matter of taste."

The diff mount doesn't actually fail. It's too soft to keep the diff from moving around, as is the trans mount.
Does you shifter knob look like a bobble head doll on a rough road??

"i dont want to ruin ride quality because that's the sole reason i'm selling the camaro to move on to gto"

You're not going to get a well handling car with a plush ride and soft feel. Replacing the things mentioned in 
this thread will get you a good handling car with good steering feel of the road, without too much
loss of ride quality.

Replace the front radius rod bushings, They are hydraulic units, and even if they are not leaking, they still 
allow WAY TOO MUCH movement of the wheel and dampen any feel in the steering wheel.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> "I've never heard of a diff mount failing so the diff insert isn't actually needed, it's a matter of taste."
> 
> The diff mount doesn't actually fail. It's too soft to keep the diff from moving around, as is the trans mount.


That really is a matter of taste. I've gone essentially all poly bushings all around and the diff insert created the most additional transmission of driveline noise into the car than any other bushing (followed next by the subframe bushings). Yes, it creates for a tighter, more "connected" feel but it will contribute to a more noticeable clunk during shifts if present before so there is a tradeoff. It may not be enough for me to eventually remove it but is something to be aware of.

There are all sorts of things one can do to improve handling but again, it's best to fix the problem areas and go from there. I've replaced virtually every suspension component on my car and it'll carve a corner like you wouldn't believe but it doesn't exactly give me the smoothest ride.


----------



## raysadude (Feb 1, 2009)

i see, thanks for the advice guys. radius rod bushings and rear springs will be first on my list. 

another question, what's the best store to get aftermarket parts for this car?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Trying Kollar Racing Products. Andy over there will set you up.


----------



## raysadude (Feb 1, 2009)

i'll give them a shout. 

on a side note i'm going to look at this one on sunday. wish me luck!

Cars for Sale: 2005 Pontiac GTO in Oklahoma City, OK 73110: Coupe Details - 333635903 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks good and the rear doesn't look like it's sagging all that much. Perhaps a previous owner replaced the springs at some point. Check the color of the springs; if black, they are likely stock. Blue = Lovells, Red = Pedders, Yellow = Kings.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Replace the whole suspension the day you get the car. It is well worth it.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried several times recently to contact Pedders without receiving a response. Don’t know what’s up. I bought a bunch of cool suspension pieces from andy’s autosport. Andy was good to deal with.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't do business with Pedders directly. I recommend Wretched Motorsports if you want Pedders.

When you say Andy's Motorsports, do you mean Andy's Autosports or Andy Kollar over at Kollar's Racing Products?


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Andy Kollar over at Kollar's Racing Products, he is the man that will take care of you.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Andy Kollar was very helpful. bought several white line suspension pieces from him recently. also bought some coil-overs from Andy at Andy's Autosports. both good people to deal with. was a little confusing working with two Andys though.


----------

